# The first milestone for 1,000 of Isotta



## Yang

I know it needs two more posts to be Isotta's 1,000, but I would like to be the first one to congratulate Isotta.

Many thanks indeed! Isotta.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! Your fine insight makes your posts a pleasure to read.


----------



## Jana337

Auguri, madame noblesse! 

Jana


----------



## la grive solitaire

*MILLE FELICITATIONS, ISOTTA!  *​


----------



## geve

Mes félicitations respectueuses pour une grande contributrice du forum français (entre autres)
Je vous tire ma révérence, chère Isotta !


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, Isotta!​


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravissima Zot!

 
A small festive meal

grazie mille!

cuchu​


----------



## xav

Félicitations, Isotta !

Merci pour toutes vos interventions judicieuses, pour votre excellente connaissance de nos langues et de de nos us et coutumes respectifs - et pour votre magnifique avatar !


----------



## Agnès E.

*Elle arrive en dansant*
*Sur la pointe des pieds*
*Elle repart en riant*
*Ayant tout expliqué*
*Elle est comme ça*
*Isotta !*​ 
Joyeux postiversaire !​


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Congratulations from Uncle Roi!  *​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni di tutto cuore, cara Isotta! 

Carlo


----------



## Elisa68

Auguri Isotta e visita il forum italiano più spesso!


----------



## Isotta

My! Risotto alla Milanese, a Saint-Emilion Grand Cru (j'admets que je suis fan), un joli poème Agnès, and warm words from Yang, Jana, la grive, Kelly, xav (you like those legs, eh?), lsp, Carlo, Elisa, and Uncle Roi... You've all sharpened my mind and wit over the past six months, and I've had great fun.

What can I say but y'all are stupendous. Thank you.

Isotta.


----------



## Laia

Congratulations!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Isotta: Congrats on this milestone! It's great that you're so generous with expressing your opinion about issues. I hope that never stops!

Warm congrats!


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai bien fait de faire un tour sur ce forum. Quand je pense que j'ai failli manquer les 1.000 d'Isotta ! Merci de ta particpation, c'est toujours un plaisir et un enrichissement de te lire.


----------



## DDT

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de faire un tour sur ce forum. Quand je pense que j'ai failli manquer les 1.000 d'Isotta ! Merci de ta particpation, c'est toujours un plaisir et un enrichissement de te lire.



Erm...t'es pas le seul en retard...

Bravo, Isotta !  Merci 1000 fois !!!

DDT


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Isotta! *

*You're always on target with your concise and helpful posts!*

​


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations, Isotta!


----------

